#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Προγράμματα επίλυσης στατικών - απόδοσης τοπογραφικών - μεταλλικών κατασκευών - ΚΕΝΑΚ

## panosd

Καλησπερα, μιας κ υπαρχει προγραμμα ΕΣΠΑ να τρεχει λεω να ανοιξω δικο μου γραφειο. 
Θελω λοιπον την βοηθεια σας στο να μου προτεινεται προγραμματα για : 

1) στατικη επιλυση κατασκευων ο/σ
2)στατικη επιλυση μεταλλικων κατασκευων
3) αποδοσης τοπογραφικων
4)προγραμμα για ΚΕΝΑΚ 
5) καποιο αλλο προγραμμα που θα μου χρειαστει για συνταξη φακελου αδειας,υπολογισμου κοστους υλικων κτλ

Στα γραφεια που εχω δουλεψει εχω χρησημοποιησει τα : stereostatika, energy building, GGCAD,autocad, archicad.

Η περιοχη που θα δραστηριοποιηθω βρισκεται στην επαρχια κ ειναι κυριως αγροτικη, οποτε μιλαμε για 2οροφα κτιρια κ  μεταλλικες αποθηκες το πολυ 8-10 μετρων υψος.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Παρακαλούμε, τέτοια γενικά ερωτήματα να αποφεύγονται.
Θέστε τα ερωτήματά σας σε περισσότερα του ενός θέματα, στις σωστές θεματικές κατηγορίες.
Εξάλλου, για κάποια ερωτήματα, π.χ. το λογισμικό για στατικά Ο/Σ και μεταλλικά, υπάρχουν ήδη θέματα τα οποία είναι μάλιστα υπομνήματα.

Το παρόν θέμα κλειδώνει και αναμένουμε τις ερωτήσεις σας κατά τον τρόπο που περιγράψαμε παραπάνω.

----------

